# Good mnemonics link



## chute43 (Feb 21, 2009)

Some old some new, worth taking a look at

Good link

hope you enjoy

kary


----------



## EMTDON970 (Feb 21, 2009)

I dont see FUBAR, or DFO or FDGB!!!!


----------



## chute43 (Feb 21, 2009)

I will contact their website administrator and get that worked out, sorry I over looked it.

kary


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

Could have used that sucker today I could not remeber the second A in APGAR for the life of me had to have my station preceptor remind me...how embarrassing


----------



## chute43 (Feb 22, 2009)

We actually put APGAR cheat sheets, in out OB kits, saved my butt a couple of times. In our outlining areas of our response area, I transported over the course of one years two abadoned new borns, and both times, I was thankful there were there. We copy them onto card stock, with multiple APGAR areas, so you can recalculate them. I have been meaning to include a place for each the time at which the APGAR was taken. 

kary


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 22, 2009)

TylerHastings said:


> Could have used that sucker today...


Sucker?  Pneumonics?  No pun intended, I'm sure.


----------



## HasTy (Feb 22, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Sucker?  Pneumonics?  No pun intended, I'm sure.



actually did not even realize the mistake until it was brought up by you..


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2009)

Seems as if title needs a repair.  Would you perhaps have meant "mnemonics"  rather than "Pnuemonics"?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fixed...thanks for pointing that out.


----------

